# Ordered my gun today



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

Sig Sauer P250 full size .40


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

An interesting choice. Heard nothing but good things about them. An Ex-FBI agent I randomly met at the range bought one the same day we met and loved his (it was also chambered in .40 cal)

He let my brother fire it and my brother said it was fantastic. I wanted one a time ago, but they have since gone up in price from what I was once able to acquire one for.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

celticpiping said:


> Sig Sauer P250 full size .40


It's an excellent gun, congrats!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent choice ...congrats


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks fellas
and I'm glad I bought locally


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just went with the Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm, but thats an excellent choice, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend?


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

$465 ish


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

celticpiping said:


> $465 ish


would it be fair to say that you think you really scored?


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

hm, that's a funny question..
I dunno.do you think I scored?
My purchase experience went like this:

I typically research the foo outta stuff before I buy.
I looked online at several places, and saw that I could POSSIBLY have "saved"
$20 bux, $30 here & there etc
But, in the end , I agree with my wife who felt that even if we spend a few extry dollars,
it's a good thing to support our smaller, local guy.
And having that relationship with them has great value as well...etc

Though I have zero experience with Sig Sauer, it feels to me that in an overall general sense, $465
feels like a solid buy for what you get.
I had started down the S&W 686 6" road, but they're pretty pricey for new, and so started looking at semi-autos
instead.
During the purchase, the guy offered that Sig could put on a laser for like 40 bux or something, but I opted not to.
The gun should arrive tomorrow, or maybe Ths

R


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

465 bucks for a new in box Sig?---- yep, good buy. I have bought 9 new or used firearms from the local gunshop here and it pays off. I get dibs on a lot of stuff that might walk through his doors.


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

nice deal, first dibs is nice


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, he knows what I like but it is addicting. LOL---A bunch of us old poots sit around and drink coffee there and swap lies, er,--I mean stories. Problem is, now I don`t have to pay up front. If I want something, he does the paperwork and it goes home with me. I pay later. I always tell him he was a drug dealer in another life.


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

hehe, it's nice to hear there's still that sort of small-townish thing still happening in places...

I'd doubt he dealt drugs...
unless he eye's yer kneecaps...

:>


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

$465 for a FS P250 isn't bad. I paid $ 400 ish for each of mine, one compact and one sub compact. Just think of it as your semi auto revolver to get used to the trigger. My P250 is my primary carry when I'm out of the PRNJ, I have one dedicated for 9/357/40 and one dedicated to 45. I have about 2500-3000 rds through the two without a single malfunction shooting both factory and handloads.


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

glad to hear it chickendoode!
yeah I've watched/heard about the long 2x action pull, but the beauty for me is,
it's been so long since I've shot anything, it'll be pretty much like starting with 0 
reference point.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a SIG P250C. It's my current carry gun.

It was brand-new when I got it. I took it in on trade for an ECHO weedeater. 

True story! :mrgreen:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like ya did pretty good on that SIG to me!
More importantly... as long as you feel good about it, that's all that matters!
Just my $.02!!!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Celtic
You will also like Sig customer service should you ever need it, my experiences have been excellent .....JJ


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

sweet, glad to hear it!


----------

